# Help! I know nothing about pigeons.



## Bucolic (Oct 23, 2005)

I am a volunteer foster parent at my local Humane Society. About six weeks ago a woman brought in a pigeon that she said she hit with her car. Since the selter is set up for dogs and cats, I brought the pigeon home. It had lost all of its tail feathers and there was some blood but its wings, main body, legs and head appeared to be okay. I kept it in a cage in one of my sheds. After about 4 weeks I let it out of the cage and moved it to another shed. It is eating and drinking well (as far as I can tell) and is able to fly. (I haven't handled the pigeon excect when needed.) Every morning I open the shed door so that the pigeon can fly away but it doesn't. It will fly to the top of one of the sheds or a near by tree for short time periods but then returns to the shed where it spends most of its day. My questions are: 1) Is the bird still recovering or is it sticking around because it wants to? 2) Should I try and find a flock and release it there? I live in the country and although I feed wild birds there aren't any pigeons around only doves - we do have a lot of raptors in the area. I'm not sure what is in the best interest of the bird. I would appreicate any help you can give.
Bucolic


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear Bucolic - couple of things - does the pigeon appear to be an adult? Have his tail feathers grown back in? Do you know where the woman hit/picked up the bird?

If the first two answers are yes, then it should be ok to release him. If your records at the shelter show where he was picked up, try releasing him at the same site because he probably has friends/family in that area that he is used to. If you don't know the area he was released try finding an area where there are other pigeons, like a park. Pigeons need other pigeons around them to survive.

The reason he isn't leaving is because he's found a nice place to live. Bless you for taking care of him.

maggie


----------



## Bucolic (Oct 23, 2005)

*It is an adult - I think*

Thank you Lady Tarheel for answering my plea for help. The pigeon does appear to be an adult and it does have its tail feathers back. (I have read some things on the internet about pigeons but admit that I don't know how to tell an adult bird from a youngster.) As to where the bird came from, I haven't a clue. I wasn't there when the bird was brought in and no one at the shelter knew to ask. Finding a flock for it to join will be kind of tricky as although we have small groups of pigeons in town (must have if this one was hit) I live in the country where there are none. With that said I will do my best to find a group for this little one to join. Again, thank you for the tip and I will keep you posted as to the birds release.
Kathleen


----------



## Bucolic (Oct 23, 2005)

*I tried...*

I wanted to give you an update on the pigeon I was taking care of from the Humane Society. After several failed relocations I have given in to having a feral pigeon that lives in my shed. (He just keeps coming back.) We talked about it at the Humane Society and decided that we could start our own flock out at my place. (We do get enough wounded pigeons a year to do this.) I have enough wild birds in my yard in a given day that the pigeon has protection and knows when to hide and when it is safe to come out. Although it has food in the shed, it will come out and forge for seed that I put out for the other birds (Quail, finches, meadow larks, etc.) 
Again thanks for the help and I hope that I will be allowed to return when I have questions.
Kathleen


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Kathleen,

Thank you for your wonderful care and concern for this bird, and please feel free to come back and browse or ask questions. 

I'm, happy to hear that you are allowing this sweet little "homing" pigeon to be a guest in the shed, and allowing more rehab patients to move in. 

You can find lots of information on care and feeding and nutrtion in the resources section in the daily forum. 

Thank you for the update.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Kathleen,

That's a great update. They are funny little guys - once they take to a place or person, they'll do their utmost to get back.

Hope this one manages to fnd a mate among those that may turn up from the Humane Society, to complete its probably idyllic life with you 

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Kathleen, terrific news. That pigeon loves you.

Maggie


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

*I Think You Have A Lost Domestic*



Bucolic said:


> I wanted to give you an update on the pigeon I was taking care of from the Humane Society. After several failed relocations I have given in to having a feral pigeon that lives in my shed. (He just keeps coming back.) We talked about it at the Humane Society and decided that we could start our own flock out at my place. (We do get enough wounded pigeons a year to do this.) I have enough wild birds in my yard in a given day that the pigeon has protection and knows when to hide and when it is safe to come out. Although it has food in the shed, it will come out and forge for seed that I put out for the other birds (Quail, finches, meadow larks, etc.)
> Again thanks for the help and I hope that I will be allowed to return when I have questions.
> Kathleen


I just glanced over your story and I think your bird may be a lost domestic or at least a pigeon that belonged to someone else. They do this sometimes, especially if they escaped from another loft, got lost and grounded as in your case. Some people don't even band birds.

In any case, it's really up to you how to keep him. I'd be concerned for hawks if you let it feed in the yard that way. If you get it a companion or a feral joins him you may have to think seriously about the future as they may attract more pigeons to your yard. There are issues to consider when free flying pigeons around your property. Right now it's just one but there may be more down the road.

Daniel


----------



## Bucolic (Oct 23, 2005)

*No one has claimed him/her*

Hi Daniel
Thank you for bringing up some serious aspects to look at. I did contact the local pigeon racing group in this area about taking the bird but no one was interested. I never stopped to think that it might be owned by someone. So I recontacted them with a picture of the bird and no one claimed it as their own so far.
As for hawks and other birds of prey, that is a concern but it always is this time of the year for me. You see I run several bird feeding stations in my yard for the wild birds here. The reason being the wild quail and burrowing owl population was dropping. When these numbers decline so do other spieces of animals. Because so many wild birds come into my yard, in the winter when other food sources are scarce, so do the raptors. After years of watching I have learned that if a raptor gets a bird it was sick or infirmed in some way. I had to come to the understanding that I had to accept all wildlife - including the raptors. It was hard. Now I don't allow the raptors to park in the yard but I have to admit that they sometimes make a kill. So far the other birds have sucessfully warned the pigeon so it can hide in the shed when the "bad birdies" come around. I can only hope that this continues to be the case.
Now onto the idea of a flock of pigeons in my yard. What I lovingly call my yard is really 5 acres. There is more than enough room for the pigeons. Where I live the largest flock of pigeons that have been found in town was only 9 birds. Not the same problems that are found in large cities. I don't think that these birds are here naturally but are escaped birds that have nested and raised young. In any case, for the time being, a group of pigeons amongst the other hundreds of birds that come into my yard won't be a problem.
Again I do wish to thank you for you made me think down a couple of paths that I hadn't tread.
Kathleen


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Bucolic said:


> Hi Daniel
> Thank you for bringing up some serious aspects to look at. I did contact the local pigeon racing group in this area about taking the bird but no one was interested. I never stopped to think that it might be owned by someone. So I recontacted them with a picture of the bird and no one claimed it as their own so far.
> As for hawks and other birds of prey, that is a concern but it always is this time of the year for me. You see I run several bird feeding stations in my yard for the wild birds here. The reason being the wild quail and burrowing owl population was dropping. When these numbers decline so do other spieces of animals. Because so many wild birds come into my yard, in the winter when other food sources are scarce, so do the raptors. After years of watching I have learned that if a raptor gets a bird it was sick or infirmed in some way. I had to come to the understanding that I had to accept all wildlife - including the raptors. It was hard. Now I don't allow the raptors to park in the yard but I have to admit that they sometimes make a kill. So far the other birds have sucessfully warned the pigeon so it can hide in the shed when the "bad birdies" come around. I can only hope that this continues to be the case.
> Now onto the idea of a flock of pigeons in my yard. What I lovingly call my yard is really 5 acres. There is more than enough room for the pigeons. Where I live the largest flock of pigeons that have been found in town was only 9 birds. Not the same problems that are found in large cities. I don't think that these birds are here naturally but are escaped birds that have nested and raised young. In any case, for the time being, a group of pigeons amongst the other hundreds of birds that come into my yard won't be a problem.
> ...


How did this turn out for you?

Daniel


----------



## Bucolic (Oct 23, 2005)

*All is well.*

Hi Daniel,
I am happy to say that all is going well. The pigeon hangs out during the day with a flock of Mourning Doves and then goes to bed in the shed. Although there is a group of pigeons only two miles from my house the pigeon, whom I have named Waldo, seems to like it here. Go figure. As far as the raptor problem, the pigeon is bigger than the raptors that come into my yard. I never knew this until Waldo got here. I still don't allow the raptors to park in the yard but so far there have been no problems. Here is a picture of Waldo that I took just a couple of weeks ago. (I hope I do this upload thing right!)
Kathleen
Oooops! Guess I can only do it as a file attchment. Sorry.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

*All Is Okay*

If I were a betting man, I'd say that's a feral hen.

It seems like you have a reasonably safe place for her.

I'm a little sad for it that it has settled where there are no other pigeons, but obviously it feels safe and at home on your property and this is a good thing.

Would you consider getting it a companion pigeon, one that will free fly with her in your yard? The only risk you may face is breeding  which you can control by removing or replacing the eggs with plastic ones  If you end up with a same-sex companion, then all the better 

If this is something you'd like to do I'm sure there is no shortage of donors on this forum and advice on how to manage it  

Daniel


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Kathleen, thank you for the update. That is a stunning picture. Waldo looks like he is surveying his domain. When we have our contest on pictures of pigeons (I hope we do) this would be a great entry.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Kathleen,

Thanks for the update. That is a wonderful picture of Miss Waldo.

Is she eating and drinking out of the sme bowls the wild birds are eating from?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Waldo*

is a beutiful bird!  I hope he/she continues to thrive!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kathleen, 

Thanks for the update and Waldo is a magnificant specimen of pigeon for sure....gorgeous!!


----------



## Bucolic (Oct 23, 2005)

*Who or what is Waldo?*

Hi Everyone,
First off, thank you for all the kind words for Waldo and the picture. I have to admit I don't know if Waldo is a male or female. I call it Waldo because every evening when I go out to close the shed for the night I play the game of "Where is Waldo" like in the children's books.
As for Waldo eating and drinking out of the same dishes as the wild birds, the answer is yes and no. While in the shed it eats and drinks out of its own dishes. While in the yard it eats and drinks where the other birds do. Is this a problem? I don't want to knowingly do anything that will harm this or any animal.
As for taking on another pigeon/s I don't have a problem with this. I do feel that it needs to be a feral, and like Daniel said, free flying in my yard. Periodically pigeons are brought into the Humane Society because they have been injuried in some way. Since the shelter is a "no kill" I volunteered to take any pigeons that may come in. Before me they would just die I was told. Well yeah! I would too if I was injured and surrounded by animals that wanted to eat me! Normally my job is raising orphaned kittens who need to be bottle fed which I still do. But I started taking on the birds too because I felt at least they would be allowed to die in peace. Waldo was in pretty bad shape when I got him but given food, warmth and peace he was allowed to recover.
So I guess my question, at this point, is: How do I get another pigeon for him/her without waiting for one to come into the shelter?  
Kathleen


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

Bucolic said:


> I am a volunteer foster parent at my local Humane Society. About six weeks ago a woman brought in a pigeon that she said she hit with her car. Since the selter is set up for dogs and cats, I brought the pigeon home. It had lost all of its tail feathers and there was some blood but its wings, main body, legs and head appeared to be okay. I kept it in a cage in one of my sheds. After about 4 weeks I let it out of the cage and moved it to another shed. It is eating and drinking well (as far as I can tell) and is able to fly. (I haven't handled the pigeon excect when needed.) Every morning I open the shed door so that the pigeon can fly away but it doesn't. It will fly to the top of one of the sheds or a near by tree for short time periods but then returns to the shed where it spends most of its day. My questions are: 1) Is the bird still recovering or is it sticking around because it wants to? 2) Should I try and find a flock and release it there? I live in the country and although I feed wild birds there aren't any pigeons around only doves - we do have a lot of raptors in the area. I'm not sure what is in the best interest of the bird. I would appreicate any help you can give.
> Bucolic


*ouch you must of been really scared hope you have some luck*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Bucolic said:


> Hi Everyone,
> First off, thank you for all the kind words for Waldo and the picture. I have to admit I don't know if Waldo is a male or female. I call it Waldo because every evening when I go out to close the shed for the night I play the game of "Where is Waldo" like in the children's books.
> As for Waldo eating and drinking out of the same dishes as the wild birds, the answer is yes and no. While in the shed it eats and drinks out of its own dishes. While in the yard it eats and drinks where the other birds do. Is this a problem? I don't want to knowingly do anything that will harm this or any animal.
> As for taking on another pigeon/s I don't have a problem with this. I do feel that it needs to be a feral, and like Daniel said, free flying in my yard. Periodically pigeons are brought into the Humane Society because they have been injuried in some way. Since the shelter is a "no kill" I volunteered to take any pigeons that may come in. Before me they would just die I was told. Well yeah! I would too if I was injured and surrounded by animals that wanted to eat me! Normally my job is raising orphaned kittens who need to be bottle fed which I still do. But I started taking on the birds too because I felt at least they would be allowed to die in peace. Waldo was in pretty bad shape when I got him but given food, warmth and peace he was allowed to recover.
> ...


You had mentioned a local pigeon group in your area. Could they help get another bird for you? 

Actually, Waldo seems quite happy the way he/she is...why not wait for another bird to arrive at the Shelter. Your dilemma may be solved before you know it!  

I'm not sure how wise it would be to let the pigeon eat among the other birds but one of the more knowledgeable members should be along to answer that. Nevertheless, he/she has his/her own food too so this bird is DEFINITELY living the life of Riley!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I was concerned about Waldo sharing seeds with all the wild birds and sharing the water bowl, because there is a chance he/she may be sharing more then just seed. If there is canker going around or another disease, Waldo would be vulnerable.


----------

